# I am Planning a trip. Anyone reccomend Hide-A-Way Camp?



## mrflamefighter (May 15, 2005)

I read a story about upland bird (pheasant) hunting in SW ND. Hide-A-Way Camp was mentioned in this story. I found the article in a Washington(state) Fishing and Hunting News magazine. I am planning a trip this fall and am looking for a place to hunt. Any help?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SW ND is a big area.....where is it?


----------

